# PJ Ratigan Bordentown, NJ



## cmulliganNWI (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a bottle made by my great, great grandfather, P.J. Ratigan of Bordentown, NJ.  It's a 1864 Matthews Gravitating Stopper.  Generously sold to me by a local NJ collector.


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2013)

That's pretty cool , glad you had the opportunity to aquire it .


----------



## cmulliganNWI (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks L C...also acquired a couple made by my great, great uncle, PJ's son, TJ.  Very appreciative to have them in the family.  Searching for these bottles has what has got me hooked on bottle collecting.  Much to my wife's dismay.


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope you are able to build up a nice collection as you continue to build your collection Chris . Who knows , your Misses might even come to enjoy it as well !


----------



## sandchip (Mar 3, 2013)

That's great.  Good for you!


----------

